# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  28/08/2014 [FURIOUSGOLD] OTZFlasher v1.0.0.1404 - OT-1035/OT-2007/OT-2012/VM585

## mohamed73

What's new !?   
Model: *OT-1035/OT-1035D* [USB: *YES*] [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [FORMAT: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: *YES*] 
Model: *OT-2007/OT-2007D* [USB: *YES*] [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [FORMAT: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: *YES*] 
Model: *OT-2012G/OT-2012D* [USB: *YES*] [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [FORMAT: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: *YES*] 
Model: *Virgin VM585* [USB: *YES*] [FLASH_READ: *YES*] [FORMAT: *YES*] [FLASH_WRITE: *YES*] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: *YES*] 
New Files added to support: 
  Code:
 1035D-2[X=A,B,C]ALCZ1.otz
1035D-2[X=A,B,C]ALIT1.otz
1035D-2[X=A,B,C]ALMZ1.otz 
1035X-2[X=A,B,C]ALFR1.otz
1035X-2[X=A,B,C]ALIB1.otz
1035X-2[X=A,B,C]RGES1.otz 
2007D-2[X=A,B,C]ALCZ1.otz
2007D-2[X=A,B,C]ALIT1.otz
2007D-2[X=A,B,C]ALMR1.otz
2007D-2[X=A,B,C]RGKE1.otz 
2007X-2[X=A,B,C]TLCZ1.otz 
2012D-2[X=A,B,C,D]ALCZ1.otz
2012D-2[X=A,B,C,D]ALIB1.otz
2012D-2[X=A,B,C,D]ALIT1.otz
2012G-2[X=A,B,C,D]ALGB1.otz
2012G-2[X=A,B,C,D]PMPT1.otz
2012G-2[X=A,B,C,D]RGES1.otz
2012G-2[X=A,B,C,D]RGFA1.otz
2012G-2[X=A,B,C,D]TBDE1.otz
2012G-2[X=A,B,C,D]TBGR1.otz
2012G-2[X=A,B,C,D]TBPL1.otz 
3074M-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]AVBR1.otz 
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D]ALNL1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D]ALRU1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D]CFMK1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D]V1BY1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALAL1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALAP1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALAT1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALAZ1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALBE1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALBW1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALCH1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALCZ1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALDE1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALDZ1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALFR1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALGE1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALGR1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALHR1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALHU1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALIT1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALNA1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALNL1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALPB1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALPL1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALRS1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALRU1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALSE1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALTM1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALUA1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]CFMK1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]MPSI1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]OBCZ1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]TNHU1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]V1BY1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]VDDE1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]VDGH1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]VDIS1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]VDNZ2.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]VNHR1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D]ALAZ1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D]ALCH1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D]ALPL1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D]ALUA1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D]YGES1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]VVBG1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D]ALAT1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D]ALCZ1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D]ALDE1.otz
2000X-2[X=A,B,C,D]ALHR1.otz  
2001X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]BHBA1.otz
2001X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]EOBA1.otz
2001X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ICCR1.otz
2001X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]N3MY1.otz
2001X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]RGES1.otz
2001A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]B8BS1.otz
2001A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]CIJM1.otz
2001A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]MVSV2.otz
2001A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]TLVE3.otz
2001X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALKE1.otz
2001X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALTH1.otz
2001X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALUA1.otz 
2005D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]ALSU1.otz
2005D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]ALMZ1.otz
2005D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]ALMR1.otz
2005D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]ALME1.otz
2005D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]ALMA1.otz
2005D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]ALBD1.otz
2005D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]ALAM1.otz
2005D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]RGSN3.otz
2005D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]RGCF3.otz
2005D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]ATTD3.otz
2005D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]ALXA1.otz 
2005X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]TNHU3.otz
2005X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]TTTP1.otz
2005X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]VIHI1.otz
2005A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]B8BS1.otz
2005A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]C9PA1.otz
2005A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]MVSV1.otz
2005X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]ALAL1.otz
2005X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]ALSI1.otz
2005X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]EOBA1.otz
2005X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]TMCV1.otz
2005X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]TMST1.otz  
Facebook: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
YouTube: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

